# LAVANILA’s Elements Collection & The Healthy Underarm Detox Mask



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2017)

Add an element of nature to your cabinet with the *LAVANILA’s Elements Collection. *The limited-edition collection includes a lineup of fresh, energizing natural deodorants inspired by some of the core elements of nature — *Earth, Air and Water*. These aluminum-free deodorants are infused with carefully curated blends of pure essential oils for total odor protection. 
($14 each; www.ulta.com) 


















Detoxify your shelf and your underarms of excess with *The Healthy Underarm Detox Mask*, a targeted weekly underarm treatment that effectively detoxifies the underarm area with a combination of active charcoal, malic acid and silica. Specifically formulated to *shorten the transition from chemical to natural deodorant*, this mask uniquely draws out dirt, bacteria, aluminum and excess oils trapped in the skin. 
($26; www.Sephora.com and www.Lavanila.com)


----------

